# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أسماء زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال    

ما هي أسماء زوجات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟

             الإجابــة

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
*فأسماء زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هي كالتالي: 
1-  خديجة بن خويلد  رضي الله عنها. 
2-  سودة بنت زمعه  رضي الله عنها. 
3-  عائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنها.
4-  حفصة بنت عمر  رضي الله عنها. 
5-  زينب بنت خزيمة  رضي الله عنها. 
6-  أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية المخزومية  رضي الله عنها.
7-  أم حبيبة رملة بنت أبي سفيان  رضي الله عنها.
8-  جويرية بنت الحارث  وكان اسمها برة، فسماها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  جويرية. 
9-  ميمونة بنت الحارث الهلالية  رضي الله عنها.
10-  صفية بنت حيي بن أخطب  رضي الله عنها. 
11-  زينب بنت جحش  رضي الله عنها.
واختلف في  ريحانة بنت زيد النضرية  هل كانت من زوجاته أم من إمائه؟ 
فهؤلاء  نساؤه المعروفات اللاتي دخل بهن، أما من خطبها ولم يتزوجها، ومن وهبت  نفسها له، ولم يتزوجها، فنحو أربع أو خمس، وقال بعضهم هن ثلاثون امرأة. 
وأهل العلم بسيرته وأحواله لا يعرفون هذا، بل ينكرونه، والمعروف عندهم أنه بعث إلى  الجونية  ليتزوجها، فدخل عليها ليخطبها فاستعاذت منه فأعاذها ولم يتزوجها، وكذلك  الكلبية،  وكذلك التي رأى بكشحها بياضاً فلم يدخل بها، والتي وهبت نفسها له فزوجها غيره على سور القرآن، وهذا هو المحفوظ. ا.هـ
وراجع زاد المعاد 1/79. والله أعلم.

*

http://www.islamweb.org/fatwa/index....twaId&Id=24581

----------

